# Slims Detailing Discount?



## FiveStarSamz (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone would know about a discount code or method to get one from slimsdetailing.co.uk. I got over £100 of order that I want to buy from Slimsdetailing only. Wanted to save the hassle of ordering from different places such as ordering only 3 of the items from Halfords to take up on the 3 for 2 offer, but also want to save a bit of money XD :lol: Although most of my order would be on Slims but I am aiming for it ALL to be there. I am aware of the myfirstorder discount code but I'm pushing to get a bit more. 
Worth a shot 

Or Is there a potential for some kind of sale coming in the next few days? You know, one of those "Summer" sales or something. 

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Im afraid the only we know about are on the discount tracker. Another option is why dont you consider waxstock?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the first order is a very fair discount and the guys at slims provide very good service 

People always want more -.-

£100 isn't exactly a huge order anyway


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

FiveStarSamz said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone would know about a discount code or method to get one from slimsdetailing.co.uk. I got over £100 of order that I want to buy from Slimsdetailing only. Wanted to save the hassle of ordering from different places such as ordering only 3 of the items from Halfords to take up on the 3 for 2 offer, but also want to save a bit of money XD :lol: Although most of my order would be on Slims but I am aiming for it ALL to be there. I am aware of the myfirstorder discount code but I'm pushing to get a bit more.
> Worth a shot
> 
> Or Is there a potential for some kind of sale coming in the next few days? You know, one of those "Summer" sales or something.
> ...


Hey bud - the 10% off first order code is the only one we have running at the moment, from there you'll start accumulating Rewards credit with an account with us. http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slims_rewards

As for a potential summer sale in the next few days, sadly, nothing doing on that front. I sound like the barer of bad news now, but the 10% start up code is a good one and we are competitive on price as well - as most here will hopefully agree 

Hope this helps!

Matt


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Im afraid the only we know about are on the discount tracker. Another option is why dont you consider waxstock?


Waxstock - not long now.... :doublesho



Kimo said:


> I think the first order is a very fair discount and the guys at slims provide very good service
> 
> People always want more -.-
> 
> £100 isn't exactly a huge order anyway


Thanks for comments bud. We've got a Coco Lemon surprise (as exciting as it gets for an air freshener) in store for Waxstock, make sure you pop over


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Waxstock - not long now.... :doublesho
> 
> Thanks for comments bud. We've got a Coco Lemon surprise (as exciting as it gets for an air freshener) in store for Waxstock, make sure you pop over


Haha I'll right over


----------



## FiveStarSamz (Jul 3, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Im afraid the only we know about are on the discount tracker. Another option is why dont you consider waxstock?


Oo waxstock is all the way in birmingham and I'm in London. Hmm Ill think about it. :driver:



Kimo said:


> I think the first order is a very fair discount and the guys at slims provide very good service
> 
> People always want more -.-
> 
> £100 isn't exactly a huge order anyway


Well its £100 for the basics, i still reckon i need to spend another £200 on the bigger equipments such as the DA Polisher etc. And That is a lot of money for me for it to be a Summer hobby.  It was worth the shot.



Slim's said:


> Hey bud - the 10% off first order code is the only one we have running at the moment, from there you'll start accumulating Rewards credit with an account with us. http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slims_rewards
> 
> As for a potential summer sale in the next few days, sadly, nothing doing on that front. I sound like the barer of bad news now, but the 10% start up code is a good one and we are competitive on price as well - as most here will hopefully agree
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply!! Really appreciate it! :wave::thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

FiveStarSamz said:


> Oo waxstock is all the way in birmingham and I'm in London. Hmm Ill think about it. :driver:
> 
> Well its £100 for the basics, i still reckon i need to spend another £200 on the bigger equipments such as the DA Polisher etc. And That is a lot of money for me for it to be a Summer hobby.  It was worth the shot.
> 
> Thank you for the reply!! Really appreciate it! :wave::thumb:


Not a problem


----------

